# Dankeschön!



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

ich möchte mich hiermal für mich persönliich bei den moderatoren bedanken die uns hier mit hilfreichen tipps immer wieder zur seite stehen 
ich kann jez nicht für alle sprechen aber ich bedanke mich dafür einfach mal

PS: sorry vielleicht etwas sinnlos der thread aber musste sein


----------



## theduke666 (16. Mai 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> ich möchte mich hiermal für mich persönliich bei den moderatoren bedanken die uns hier mit hilfreichen tipps immer wieder zur seite stehen
> ich kann jez nicht für alle sprechen aber ich bedanke mich dafür einfach mal
> 
> PS: sorry vielleicht etwas sinnlos der thread aber musste sein


So sinnlos wie... ERSTER!


----------



## Shaniya (16. Mai 2008)

Dann schliess ich mich mal an - ein paar nette Worte vor dem Wochenende will wohl jeder gern mal hören, also:

DANKE für die Arbeit!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (16. Mai 2008)

Ne finde ich in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buffed.de Team wir lieben euch! Danke für alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Hust* Ich brauch nen Wotlk Betakey *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (16. Mai 2008)

ja danke für alles!!!


----------



## agolbur (16. Mai 2008)

und danke an dich Schamll, das ich jetzt meinen post counter bald auf 300 bringen kann


----------



## Toyuki (16. Mai 2008)

jop nice mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt ein wunder das ihr euch das tag für tag antut ^^ wenn man hier sieht wie es schlimmer wird ... nächste woche kommt ne thread wo einer drauf besteht das ihr alle gebannt werdet weil ihr ne topic geclosed habt^^


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> und danke an dich Schamll, das ich jetzt meinen post counter bald auf 300 bringen kann



ach hab ich doch gerne gemacht *gg*


----------



## Toomtos (16. Mai 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> ich möchte mich hiermal für mich persönliich bei den moderatoren bedanken die uns hier mit hilfreichen tipps immer wieder zur seite stehen
> ich kann jez nicht für alle sprechen aber ich bedanke mich dafür einfach mal
> 
> PS: sorry vielleicht etwas sinnlos der thread aber musste sein



Simmt, musste mal gesagt werden.
Die Arbeit der Moderatoren ist für manche so selbstverständlich wie die einer Fußgängerampel auf einer Hauptverkersstraße! Sein wir doch mal ehrlich, wer bedankt sich bei einer Ampel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne: DANKE!!


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

Toomtos schrieb:


> Simmt, musste mal gesagt werden.
> Die Arbeit der Moderatoren ist für manche so selbstverständlich wie die einer Fußgängerampel auf einer Hauptverkersstraße! Sein wir doch mal ehrlich, wer bedankt sich bei einer Ampel?
> 
> 
> ...



hmm.... das schreit nach nem thread xD


----------



## Manowar (16. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=42414

So viel dazu..

Und auch sonst wird hier nicht gerade viel getan und ja,ich habe mehr als genug Erfahrung als Mod/Admin.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Mai 2008)

schließe mich auch an!

Danke an alle Mods  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn eine/r mal schlechtgelaunt ist habt nachsicht bei soviel blödsinn wo die mods sich durchlesen müssen kann man sie doch irgentwo verstehen oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=42414
> 
> So viel dazu..
> 
> Und auch sonst wird hier nicht gerade viel getan und ja,ich habe mehr als genug Erfahrung als Mod/Admin.



gerade aus diesem grund habe ich diesen thread aufgemacht 
außerdem war das soviel ich da mitbekommen habe ein missverständnis
und ein bisschen lob schadet doch nicht oder?


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2008)

Ich schließe mich der Masse mal an: Dankeschön. Ich war auch schon Mod und ich würde es nicht wieder machen wollen... erst recht bei so einer Flamemeute wie hier.

@Mano: Vielleicht solltest du den Thread mal wirklich lesen, dann merkst du auch, daß er nur heiße Luft ist.


----------



## Musel (16. Mai 2008)

Auch mal Danke sagen und allen Mods ein Ruiges WE Wünschen.

Für alle die den Sinn des Threads hier gerade nicht verstehen, es ging um den beitrag hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=42414


----------



## Morcan (16. Mai 2008)

Wieso muss sowas immer in "Allgemeines (WoW)? O.o der hier verlinkte Thread ebenso...


----------



## Athamis (16. Mai 2008)

Da schliess ich mich ma an 

DANKE ;-)


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wieso muss sowas immer in "Allgemeines (WoW)? O.o der hier verlinkte Thread ebenso...



wo soll er denn sonst hin?

edit: ok hat sich erledigt ^^ außerdem werden so mehr leute auf den thread aufmerksam


----------



## florian_r (16. Mai 2008)

schliesse mich hier auch mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bald weekend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

jo bald weekend hab noch bis 12 uhr ^^ was machenwa jez solange *gg*


----------



## Thoryia (16. Mai 2008)

Endlich mal wird die Arbeit gewürdigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (16. Mai 2008)

jo super arbeit der mods hier
immer nett und hilfsbereit =)


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

mal ne kurze zwischenfrage ist euch gerade so langweilig *gg*


----------



## Kawock (16. Mai 2008)

Ich spammen den Thread jetzt zu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab in 10 Tagen meine Prüfungen für meine Ausbildung und muss lernen... hmm. Zur Schule geh ich heute nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich mein, von 11.10Uhr - 13.30Uhr Eis essen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee, muss nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

@kawock 
net böse gemeint aber wennde hier reinschreibst richte doch auch gleichmal ein dankeschön an alle mods ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Mai 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wieso muss sowas immer in "Allgemeines (WoW)? O.o der hier verlinkte Thread ebenso...



sag einfach danke an die mod`s und gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. Mai 2008)

auch von meiner Seite aus  "DANKE"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

DANKE für die Schliessung der ganzen sinnlosen Threads


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (16. Mai 2008)

Danköö


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Mai 2008)

mein ex-chef sagte mal zu mir!

"Mein lieber.... meinen Sie nicht es ist genügend Lob, keinen Anschiss zu bekommen?"

in diesem Sinne:

MERCI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (16. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> "Mein lieber.... meinen Sie nicht es ist genügend Lob, keinen Anschiss zu bekommen?"


Sehr geiler Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie im anderen Thread auch schon, möchte ich mich hier wieder für die gute Arbeit bedanken, welche die Mods hier im Forum verrichten, ihnen huldigen, weil sie es auf sich nehmen ihre Freizeit zu opfern, um hier für Ordnung zu sorgen, ihnen auch für den Humor danken, in den sie viele ihrer Posts kleiden und meiner Hoffnung Ausdruck verleihen, daß sie den Spass am Mod-Job nicht verlieren und uns möglichst lange erhalten bleiben.

In diesem Sinne auch von mir ein Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Mai 2008)

*hordentlichstrammstehunddieHandandieStirnführ*

*Danke!*

Und gewöhnt euch jaaaa nicht den Sarkasmus ab! Es ist eher mehr gewünscht!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (16. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank an euhc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (16. Mai 2008)

Merce!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *hordentlichstrammstehunddieHandandieStirnführ*
> 
> *Danke!*
> 
> ...




hehe so gehört es sich ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *hordentlichstrammstehunddieHandandieStirnführ*
> 
> *Danke!*
> 
> ...


Sarkasmus? Also bitte, jeder, von einem Moderator verfasste Post ist absolut ernst gemeint und sollter unter keinen Umständen als Witz abgestempelt werden, da es sonst zu fatalen Fehleinschätzungen kommen könnte. Tikume hasst euch alle wirklich, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

*hust*/verschieb*hust*

Edit (muss sein): Alle meine Angaben über Tikume sind ohne Gewähr. =>


----------



## DD0815 (16. Mai 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> hehe so gehört es sich ^^



So wie du deinen eigenen thread pushst und jeden Post kommentierst wärst du ein guter Moderator..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber back to topic:

Ja im großen und Ganzen ein Danke! an die Moderatoren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es ist manchmal schon verwunderlich warum Threads geschlossen werden...und andere wiederum nicht (Stichwort: SuFu, 1000 er Thread etc.pp) Wenn es nach der netiquete ginge, müssten 75% der Threads geschlossen werden (s. Stichworte^^). gerade der Anlass dieses Threads (Mod Nox....) hat sich da in den letzten Tagen unrühmlich hervorgetan (Thread close nach dem 3. Post mit dem Verweis auf SuFu)......aber das ist ein anderes Thema....

und nein ich war/bin weder der TE dieser Posts noch mit Ihnen verwandt/verschwägert....

LG
DD0815


----------



## Munzale (16. Mai 2008)

Da schließe ich mich meinen vielen Vorrednern gerne an.

Vielen vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Schamll (16. Mai 2008)

@DD0815 
du hast mich erwischt *gg*
naja ich hab im mom nichts zu tun das alles ^^ bin sowieso gleich weg dann seid ihr mich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg schamll


----------



## Ursli (16. Mai 2008)

au vo mir es grosses MERCI a alli mods.

und allne no es schöns weekend


----------



## -dekagepe- (16. Mai 2008)

ich will auch danke sagen!!! DANKÖÖ!!!

ihr macht schon gute arbeit...grade wenn ich mich wieder durch einen absolut sinnfreien thread gekämpft hab, ist meine welt wieder in ordnung wenn ich einen der geistrichen sprüche von nox oder tikume (mein held!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) überm "closed" lesen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

Danke^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2008)

ich sag mal so: wir haben und hatten unsere differenzen aber ganz so schlimm seid ihr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (16. Mai 2008)

=D nix sinnlos stimmt ja^^ aber ich danke nur nur den moderatoren sondern allen die bei buffed arbeiten...was die alles kostenlos bietet (immer frische news und das nett geschrieben, super forum, buffedshow, buffedcast, ...) und dazu noch die nicht kostenlosen aber trotzdem geilen sachen wie das buffedheft...und das alles noch so sympathisch rübergebracht! also danke an buffed und BUFFED FTW! xD


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Mai 2008)

/close !!!1


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2008)

Wie hat es In Extremo schon so treffend formuliert?
Verehrt und angespien!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

